# So City Finally Win The Fa Cup....



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done you Blues :clap:

And come on Griff, get back posting .....

BTW anyone know where he is, i did send him a PM a couple of months ago but he hasn't logged on since Febuary.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

And yet the footie news is all about United winning a 19th title and all their fans crying that we bought the FA cup.

[email protected] :thumbsdown:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

City are now a capitalist club; Griff will be an Accrington Stanley man these days


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Having spent yesterday watching the match yesterday afternoon with a couple of City supporting mates I can tell you that after thirtyfive years it was a hell of a party :alcoholic: I haven't had a hangover like this for years


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Well deserved win, but isn't the comentry on ITV [email protected]

BBC every time for me.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> And yet the footie news is all about United winning a 19th title and all their fans crying that we bought the FA cup.
> 
> [email protected] :thumbsdown:


Ha Ha, City finally get their hands on some silverware and their fans are still bitterly obsessed with what United do and what their fans think.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

handlehall said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > And yet the footie news is all about United winning a 19th title and all their fans crying that we bought the FA cup.
> ...


and utd winning the league on the same day they won the fa cup. You couldn't write it.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

kevkojak said:


> And yet the footie news is all about United winning a 19th title and all their fans crying that we bought the FA cup.
> 
> [email protected] :thumbsdown:


Yes, well a 19th title is far more important than a one-off cup final, isn't it? I defy any City fan to say they would rather win the FA Cup than the Premiership. If they do, then they're lying, but I can accept that they see this as the genesis of a resurgent Man City.

And as for buying the cup? Well having spent a fifth of a billion pounds to strengthen the squad it's not unreasonable for fans of other teams to think that. However United have won the cup more times than any other team and that same critiicism has often been levelled at United. So I guess that after 35 years your day was due.

As a 'foreign' United supporter I don't really get the Manc rivalry issue and I have always really regarded Liverpool as the 'enemy'. And given the way their season has gone I really feel sorry for the Liverpool fans. no... WAIT A MINUTE... no, I don't actually! :naughty:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Be fair though it was a massive parade


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Just been on the news, the dust about to envelope Britain is'nt from the Icelandic volcano it's dust from City's trophy cabinet. lol


----------



## thegoat (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, many thanks to trafford Rovers and the Comedy Channel for showing one of the most one sided football games at Wembley since .....erm .....erm .....since the FA cup semi final. :bull*******:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > And yet the footie news is all about United winning a 19th title and all their fans crying that we bought the FA cup.
> ...


Oh I don't know. United win another Howard Webb assisted title would not be big news to the Manchester public. City win the FA cup beating United at wembley in the semi final, well it looked good from where I was standing. :thumbsup:

Just looked at the weather forecast for Monday up here. If you are thinking of travelling up from London or over from Dublin bring your brolly. Showers forecast for your losers parade. :cheers:


----------

